
Harsh reality of build-startup-over-weekend events  - skbohra123
http://www.geekybuddha.org/blog/2011/12/01/harsh-reality-of-build-startup-over-weekend-events/
======
fdale
I think those events are best for people wanting to step outside of their
comfort zones. It is an opportunity to try something different in a low risk
environment, which is not a bad thing. If you enter an event like that, it is
best not to expect to end up with a viable company. Startup Weekend events
typically spend little time validating that anyone actually wants what the
participants create. I understand that the Startup Weekend people want to
place more emphasis on validation, but for now the events don't (and really
can't) provide much insight into the day-to-day work that is required to build
an actual company with a market viable product. I know that a few companies
have emerged from Startup Weekend and if there are more than I am aware
of...please share.

